# Creepy Shelly Tutorial



## spicybad

Thanks for sharing, she is amazing.


----------



## Terra

She's fantastically creepy! Great thorough tutorial too. Thanks


----------



## ThePirateHouse

What amazing talent! Fantastic job!


----------



## Terror Tom

Great job Undead! She looks extremely creepy.


----------



## Si-cotik

very nice, and thanks for the tut!


----------



## Guest

love this!!! fantastic job!


----------



## Trex

Book marked, I love this and may try it this year.....okay likely next year??? Very simple tutorial, excellent work Undead!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, fantastic job!


----------



## hollowscreamer

wow i love her and thank you so much for teaching us how you made her. i can now start my lil darlins and have a ball creating my zombie day care. 

a few questions please........im new to all this and have heard about DAS, but is that the actual name of it or just an abreviation?

how long does it take to dry?

what size dress and shoes were used?

did you put a sealer on her after she was all painted?

sorry for all the questions but i really am going to make her and a few more lil imps for her to play with lol


----------



## HalloweenDan

Wonderful job !!


----------



## undead_october

Thank you very much everyone.

Hello hallowscreamer.. The more questions the better

"a few questions please........im new to all this and have heard about DAS, but is that the actual name of it or just an abreviation?

how long does it take to dry?

what size dress and shoes were used?

did you put a sealer on her after she was all painted?"

Nope, not an abreviation. The actual name is Das and it can be found at any craft store. Drying time depend on how thick it is. I believe a thin layer of clay, say 1/2 inch may take 2-3 days or so to harden.

I cannot remember the dress size, It was sort of like a dress that a little girl who was maybe 6 years old wears old would wear. Although I do nto remember the shoe size, they are about 4 inches long or so.

I did not seal this project for a few of reasons. One, is that this is for indoor display year round. 2, I was not sure how the sealant would affect the parts of the piece that were snot rag mache. I did not want to take a chance. Lastly, I did not seal it because a sealant, not matter how transparent, would have created a shine to everything and made it look like ceramic. Leaving it unfinished, it really has the look of old mummified skin.

Rob


----------



## alucard

That is one creepy little girl! Fantastic job!


----------



## hollowscreamer

undead_october said:


> Thank you very much everyone.
> 
> Hello hallowscreamer.. The more questions the better
> 
> "a few questions please........im new to all this and have heard about DAS, but is that the actual name of it or just an abreviation?
> 
> how long does it take to dry?
> 
> what size dress and shoes were used?
> 
> did you put a sealer on her after she was all painted?"
> 
> Nope, not an abreviation. The actual name is Das and it can be found at any craft store. Drying time depend on how thick it is. I believe a thin layer of clay, say 1/2 inch may take 2-3 days or so to harden.
> 
> I cannot remember the dress size, It was sort of like a dress that a little girl who was maybe 6 years old wears old would wear. Although I do nto remember the shoe size, they are about 4 inches long or so.
> 
> I did not seal this project for a few of reasons. One, is that this is for indoor display year round. 2, I was not sure how the sealant would affect the parts of the piece that were snot rag mache. I did not want to take a chance. Lastly, I did not seal it because a sealant, not matter how transparent, would have created a shine to everything and made it look like ceramic. Leaving it unfinished, it really has the look of old mummified skin.
> 
> Rob


thank you for answering all my questions 
i love her and will hopefully get started on her ASAP on my next day off work lol.
i love all the recycling we all do making these awesome projects everyone comes up with all the time. we are also helping the enviroment at the same time


----------



## blackfog

That turned out awesome and love that you put her in her Sunday's best lol! Thanks for posting the tutorial I just love to see something from start to finish and how we can possibly attempt to make one. I agree about the shine that a sealant would give. Great job undead_october!!


----------



## chop shop

Hey Undead, hows it goin? I found a great way to completely kill any shine caused by a sealant. Krylon "Dulling Spray" . Works awesome. I use it after a coat or 2 of Krylon Crystal Clear.

See ya


----------



## Moxlonibus

That is too freakin' cool for one prop!! Nice work.


----------



## halloween71

Thanks for the tut!!!


----------



## offmymeds

That is one seriously creepy little girl. Love it! You did an outstanding job.


----------



## undead_october

Thanks everyone...


----------



## 1031FUN

Very nice!


----------



## BunnyMummy

Coca-cola - not just for drinking. Maybe you ought to send this in for their Halloween advertising!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Very creepy looking. I love her!!


----------



## tamster

Thanks for sharing this, pretty kewl and well planned out. Now you know......Creepy Shelly has to have a Creepy brother LOL


----------



## Si-cotik

tamster said:


> Now you know......Creepy Shelly has to have a Creepy brother LOL


that would be cool....or a twin sister


----------



## undead_october

"Quote:
Originally Posted by tamster 
Now you know......Creepy Shelly has to have a Creepy brother LOL

that would be cool....or a twin sister"


Hello tamster and Si-cotik.. Actually, Shelly has a big sister that I made for her. Her name is Josephine. Here is the link from this forum on a tutotial on how I created Josephine. Also, here are a couple of pics of her.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/100659-josephine-word-artists.html


----------



## Si-cotik

Oooooo!!! Too Cool!!!


----------



## hollowscreamer

yay!!! now we can have a whole family of zombies.
babies and toddlers and teens and adults! 
thanks for sharing this one with us too!!!!


----------



## bldaz

Wow very nice job. Very creepy indeed


----------



## deathstaste

*wow*

looks great


----------



## The Halloween Lady

These are creeptastic!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Kreepy

Wow! That is really creepy! Awsome job!


----------



## Darkabeus

Just looking at this gives me the willies! Great Job! I wish I had a talent for this kind of stuff.


----------



## deoblo

thats awsome and you made it look so easy great job


----------



## undead_october

Thanks everyone.... It was a fun project. Probably the hardest thing was getting the face correct. That being the structure of a little girl and the look of somewhere in between a skull and a corpse.

Rob


----------



## rawhide

was it hard to get the dimentions correct for a smaller skull for her?
im afraid if i try the proportions wont be correct 
but then again that just might be a happy mistake lol


----------



## undead_october

Hello rawhide.. .Actually, a little bit. I normally seem to make things larger than I plan. I had to really keep in mind that it was a childs head. Just start with a ball of foil that is maybe the size of a baseball, then add the clay, or mache or whatever medium you chose. 

Rob


----------



## creepy crawler

Looks Creepy..... I like it great job!!


----------



## Spooky-Licious

I LOVE & am amazed how this amazing creepy artful piece was made from things just lying around the house, Im sure you've heard this b4, but AMAZING job. My kinda project. I would like to try this. Thanks so much for tut!


----------



## Spookerstar

Amazing! I just saw this in Pinterest and was so excited to see it was created by one of our very own. Well done!


----------



## undead_october

Well..... Good to see Creepy Shelly back in the spot light..lol.. Thanks for the compliment. Shelly is one of my greatest artistic creations. I am not that familar with pinterest...Can you link me to the Shelly article?

Meanwhile... How about some new pics of the cutest, creepiest little girl wearing her Sunday best...

Rob


----------



## Pennywise

Awesome! I think I'll make one of these!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Like your style UO...


----------



## kaylynnb2004

Amazing! Thank you so much for this!


----------



## lilybones

That is super creepy. Flawless sculpting, though, and really detailed paintjob.


----------



## undead_october

Thanks lilybones...Shelly seems to always draw a lot of attention. I made her to be really creepy and disturbing. 

A little side note.. She is named Shelly after the author of Frankenstein, Mary Shelly. I figured Mary Shelly created the story of Frankenstein and I created something like her. 

Rob


----------



## DoctorGrim

That is some fine sculpting and painting


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Creeptastic!


----------



## mayleth

Gives me the willies just looking at her.
Great job!


----------



## SpookyDude44

Amazingly creepy! Thanks for posting the tutorial as well.


----------



## undead_october

Thnaks all.. As an artist, it makes me happy that one of my creations has such continued popularity.

Rob


----------



## tbeard

Dang! Creepy Shelly really lives up to her name. Great sculpt.


----------



## mariem

Awesome job. Love the creepy kiddies.


----------



## undead_october

mariem said:


> Awesome job. Love the creepy kiddies.


Thanks mariem. Shelly's Mom is pretty creepy herself. Can you see the family resemblance? 

Rob


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The only thing that could make this even creepier would be the little one holding a really cheap old hard plastic Halloween mask up half-covering her face.


----------



## undead_october

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> The only thing that could make this even creepier would be the little one holding a really cheap old hard plastic Halloween mask up half-covering her face.


I agree. Too bad she is not poseable.

Rob


----------



## The Pod

She came out awesome and creepy! Excellent work!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

UO-
Can you please let me know what type of hot glue gun you use and type of temp, hi heat low heat?


----------



## undead_october

tashalb said:


> thats really scaring but the artwork is really awesome. thanks for sharing and i must say she is looking really COOL.


Thank you for commenting about the artwork aspect. I spend months creating them, planning, sculpting and painting etc. Also, they are on display all year in my Horror/Halloween/art room. I consider my pieces art and not really props.

Rob


----------



## undead_october

The Pod said:


> She came out awesome and creepy! Excellent work!!!


Thanks The Pod. I am Glad Shelly is still of interest, even after a few years. 

Rob


----------



## undead_october

xxScorpion64xx said:


> UO-
> Can you please let me know what type of hot glue gun you use and type of temp, hi heat low heat?


From what I remember. I think is was just a standard gun, not an expensive one, that I bought at AC Moore. It was yellow/tan colored. I think it was high heat, but I am not sure.

Rob


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

undead_october said:


> From what I remember. I think is was just a standard gun, not an expensive one, that I bought at AC Moore. It was yellow/tan colored. I think it was high heat, but I am not sure.
> 
> Rob


Thanks undead


----------



## im the goddess

Nice work. I could imagine and alien about the same size.


----------



## undead_october

im the goddess said:


> Nice work. I could imagine and alien about the same size.


Thank you. 

Rob


----------



## Nikkita Plant

This is brilliant, has anyone else tried attempting this?


----------



## undead_october

Hi All,
Took some brand new pics of little Creepy Shelly. These show more detail, enjoy.

Rob


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, awesome prop!


----------



## undead_october

Thank you Nikkita and printersdevil. 

Rob


----------



## Pumpkin5

I'm glad this thread got bumped, I love your decayed skin work and little Shelly's overall look. Very realistic and just horrifying!


----------



## punkineater

I love her u_o! She's creeptastic & you did a great job on the tut too!!!


----------



## frostytots

Wow, she looks amazing!


----------



## undead_october

Thanks all. It is good to see Shelly still in the spotlight after more than 3 years.

Rob


----------



## Lauriebeast

Well done Rob! I can see lots of personality in your work.


----------



## undead_october

Lauriebeast said:


> Well done Rob! I can see lots of personality in your work.


Thank you Laurie. That is quite a compliment coming from an awesome artist like you. I really enjoy your work as well. It is incredible!

Rob


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Rob, much appreciated.


----------



## Bastard Kitty

What a doll! I love her  Great job!


----------



## undead_october

Thanks BK.

Rob


----------



## ryanlamprecht

Love it! Very creepy.


----------



## Theycallme_mr

Wow. That is beyond amazing. I LOVE to see the making of projects like this. You are very talented. Great work and detail!


----------



## shafe

Fantastic, Shelly and her sister are incredible Great job


----------



## undead_october

Thanks everyone. As an artist (not professional), it makes me very happy and proud that after all this time, people are still enjoying this piece.

Rob


----------



## luizacarmo

she looks really nice ! congrats !


----------



## jtiner75

Amazing work and creepy as hell. I'm gonna have to make one and put it in my kids' room


----------



## undead_october

I finally got some good pics of Shelly. I guess it's good timing too since Photobucket has ruined this and many other threads.

uo


----------

